# Do INTJs like the color purple?



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

i liek da kulur seven.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Always happens, I go on vacation and miss all the good jokes.

I don't just like purple, I love purple.


----------



## taptap (Jun 17, 2010)

I knew an INTJ, a dude, who loved pink. He was masculine in all other ways. Definitely not gay. And he was a "true INTJ". Wanted to take over the world, semi-aspie, sarcastic sense of humor, recluse, all that. But he loved pink. Weird, no?


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, this purple thing went pretty far.

Take note, this is what happens when you randomly interject the word "Purple" into a conversation.

It's a very powerful word.


----------



## Falan (Nov 14, 2011)

taptap said:


> I knew an INTJ, a dude, who loved pink. He was masculine in all other ways. Definitely not gay. And he was a "true INTJ". Wanted to take over the world, semi-aspie, sarcastic sense of humor, recluse, all that. But he loved pink. Weird, no?







This is a trailer for an actual movie

:kitteh:​


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

No, I prefer blue.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuck yes I do


----------



## colorshy (Dec 20, 2011)

Purple is my absolute favorite color and will remain so until the end of time. Unfortunately I am not INTJ. D': *sniffle*


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone except complete psychopaths love the color purple. It's that powerful.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Gray is still the best, but I do like purple.


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

fav color is purple, fav color combo is purple and grey


----------



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

Depends on the purple. Seriously. But blue is still better.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

Green spits on purple.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry_neither said:


> Green spits on purple.


The purple is too powerful for your pitiful green.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

Monkey Fritz said:


> The purple is too powerful for your pitiful green.


Would you take this guy seriously if he were purple?










I rest my case. Green > purple.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry_neither said:


> Would you take this guy seriously if he were purple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually marvel seems to disagree with you, as there is rumor of this guy appearing soon.


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

<--- infp favourite colour purple (not voted as i know its not an infp poll) posting anyway though


----------



## Blood Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

Are feelings more rational than drugs?


----------



## Gandalf_ (Mar 29, 2012)

Barney has ruined this color


----------



## ToxicSilver (Oct 30, 2011)

My brother is an INTJ and he likes purple...


----------



## pigeon (Sep 25, 2011)

My INTJ dad's two favorite colors are purple and lime green. :wink:


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

Every colour>Purple>Lilac


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Purple is a pretty wide umbrella of shades, from intense, hot fuchsia-ish colours to cooler, soft violets. Purple expresses a brilliant variety of moods and emotions, which is why I consider it to be my favourite colour. Blue is still pretty damn awesome though!


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

pigeon said:


> My INTJ dad's two favorite colors are purple and lime green. :wink:


I keep reading this as "my two INTJ dads," and being oddly impressed.

Important information, I know.


----------



## Missolitude (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, it's my favourite colour but I like blue as well.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry, I've never read The Color Purple nor seen the film.
I do like the color though.


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

The color's alright. I like blue more though. And orange.


----------



## bknight554 (Sep 25, 2012)

BLUE and SILVER


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

My favourite colour is white, without white you see nothing.

White > All colours!


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, it is a color of royalty as well as the color of my favorite fruit...


----------



## Riggs (Aug 6, 2012)

I was going to answer yes, but I like blue better


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

INTP at least and it's my favourite. :happy:


----------



## bolter1 (May 21, 2012)

The third option was perfect for me! Purple is my third favourite colour, only being beaten by yellow and blue which is my favourite colour.


----------

